# Cajun Accordion Lessons



## txbuck44

im lookin for some one to teach me to play the cajun accordion. i have the accordion already. any help or leads is helpful.
Thanks


----------



## bassguitarman

"Accordion lessions" brought back bad memories for me, since I endured 8 years of piano accordion lessons when I was a kid. However, a quick search found this for starters:


----------



## txbuck44

sorry to bring back the bad memories, but thanks bro! its a start


----------



## KIKO

You tube is a great tool. I've been learning on a 3 row diatonic. I've had the accordion collecting dust for years and really didn't take off untill someone pointed to Youtube. It's a great tool. 

If anyone knows of any of those ancient polkas that the Germans or Czech polkas brought to Texas back int he 1800's, I would like to learn about them.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Martin

Call Mike and ask him who gives lessons in your area.

http://gabbanelliaccordions.com/index.php/contact


----------



## KIKO

Try the www.reyesforum.com, it's mostly Tex-Mex, but they have a section on Cajun. Some one will point in the right direction there.


----------

